# wondering



## dirtyd (Jun 24, 2010)

is the pensacola bay bridge still open for fishing was heading down friday from atlanta


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

<span style="font-family: Arial;">For now it is, you can check this site for daily updates: http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/deepwater_horizon_oil_spill.htm


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

The link posted above is ONLY federal waters information. You will not get info on state waters or inshore waters from that site.

myfwc.com will give you the information on state waters closure.

The bay fishing bridge is controlled by the county and I could not find a site with open/closed status defined.

The best I can find for the bridge is: <a href="http://www.visitpensacolabeach.com/what/FAQ_6_22_10.asp">http://www.visitpensacolabeach.com/what/FAQ_6_22_10.asp</a>

and it is obviously not up to date considering the amount of oil that is now on the beach.

Phone number for the visitor's bureau is 800-874-1234 and they can tell you the status if they are open.


----------



## dirtyd (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for the info i called today they said yes its open and yes to fishing


----------

